# Ear mites and symptoms question



## Emma & Oscar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all...

I have a :whatgoat: question! My little female pigmy goat and lamancha wether keeps shaking their heads and rubbing their heads on the ground. I bought some home made ear mite oils from Fiasco Farms and have treated them a couple times and I don't think it's working. Maybe it isn't mites or maybe I didn't treat enough?? They don't have any missing hair around the ears or anything...but they constantly shake their heads and it makes me think they have mites. Can dog ear mite medication be used to treat goats? Thanks!

Other things I have done: dusted them with pymethrin.

I wondered about putting oil in the ears...will it clog their ears or create other infections? Doesn't seem right putting oil in ears of any living thing.

Thanks...Carol


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

With ear mites there wwill be black/dark brown goop in their ears. You won't see hair loss. Do you have. Micrscope? You can look at the ear dirt and you will see the mites. They are contagious to another goat so the fact they are both shaking there heads it could be mites. Do you have injectable ivermectin/ you can put a few drops of that into their ears and really massgae to get it all over and down in the ear. Repeat a week later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As mentioned.. is there any goop in the ear? If so... what does it look like?

Do you have flying bugs around bothering them?


----------



## Emma & Oscar (Sep 5, 2011)

No flying bugs after them...but my lamancha wether has occasional stuff that comes out of his ear, but I read somewhere that it's normal to have some stuff. It isn't black though. My little pigmy goat is hard to wrangle...amazing how tough that little thing is. I will treat them both with ivermectin drops. The oil mixture I paid $15 for from fiasco farms is worthless. Thanks for the advice.


----------

